# Flip Videos ??



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Look up Lochsa river madness and Gauley for good raft flip videos...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Carnage!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2TK5DSYAR0


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a pov clip I found of some guide flipping his boat, my crew pulled them out of the drink towards the end...well except the guide because he wouldn't swim and instead took a bad beating. We found him and his raft a quarter mile down from his custies, he busted his knee up and couldn't finish the trip....weak sauce!

https://youtu.be/TMy09tQRjso

How do you embed videos?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

k2andcannoli said:


> How do you embed videos?



For the clip above I just copied and pasted the url directly to the post. Not sure why it didn't embed your video...


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZJ8VNzZq4A 

Kind of long but it is a good video


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF-...A24mBJpeRJIxP1u8HbxIAc9LBnbyYVHoW2EqlbghOvKNw

This is a good flip plus the oarman or woman is totally commited and stays in the seat until the end


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

This is a good video of a flip and recovery.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SVyFz9RgWvk


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

k2andcannoli said:


> Here's a pov clip I found of some guide flipping his boat, my crew pulled them out of the drink towards the end...well except the guide because he wouldn't swim and instead took a bad beating. We found him and his raft a quarter mile down from his custies, he busted his knee up and couldn't finish the trip....weak sauce!
> 
> https://youtu.be/TMy09tQRjso
> 
> How do you embed videos?


Yours led me to this one. I like it because it shows how to properly not do anything at all and just wait for your crew to come to you while yelling at them to hurry. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akmujkKo650&feature=youtu.be#t=934.6279908


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

lmyers said:


> Carnage!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2TK5DSYAR0


That hole tried to eat that red raft near the end. Are you guys still getting snow?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

InflatableSteve said:


> Are you guys still getting snow?


We got a little bit the last couple days. Enough to take the snowpack back up to 84% of average from 80%.... Another storm is forecast for midweek. Hopefully they keep coming.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=38fzPEq2W1U


----------



## WWRE Joe (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's a good one of my friend/ old co-worker on Cat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pesDpsCWIP0

And this classic surf and flip on the Middle Fork of the Salmon, some of the best(or worst) commentary too. This is not my definition of "getting maytagged" though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Q-gOkb8so


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

I love that guy doing the commentary of that maytag video. That guy really makes it fun. I've also seen some of his recording of some Cherry Creek videos. Very distinctive voice.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

WWRE Joe said:


> Here's a good one of my friend/ old co-worker on Cat
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pesDpsCWIP0


Yeah, lets head straight for that big poor over. Looks like a good line. lol



lmyers said:


> We got a little bit the last couple days. Enough to take the snowpack back up to 84% of average from 80%.... Another storm is forecast for midweek. Hopefully they keep coming.


Hopefully. May is right around the corner. Can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Stiff N' Wett said:


> This is a good video of a flip and recovery.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SVyFz9RgWvk


Now that is an awesome video - that's J-rig water to some lol


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's my flip from last year: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf1WQfPSRlQ


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Man Spey, that is some beautiful water! I think that is the first underwater footage I've seen where you can see the whole boat. Your new gear might be more expensive but it won't re-flip as easy as that one just did. Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

For the sake of carnage:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425XkwCusUk


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

always love watching this one (link says hermit, but its lava)
flip in hermit rapid - Bing video


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

This one is a collection of carnage from last year. I found while watching others that were posted. Some these folks flip on almost anything. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onhFft3qMk8


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

worst strainer I've seen. Good rescue clip.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQTtwmJCOAU


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnyui1PwOQc


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Four seasons on the Gauley


----------



## WWRE Joe (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's a great one my friend just shared with me of the Jarbidge River. The flip is just one of many things wrong in this video though. Gotta love the grip on them Converse All-Stars!


----------



## stewart242 (Sep 18, 2015)

Cut Bait rapid, Chattahoochee:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkAc_ImLcbQ&nohtml5=False


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sweet Cutbait carnage..that thing gets huge,it went from the river being barely worth running low to considerably higher than that video in like a half an hour...even a pro kayaker I was talking to commented enthusiastically on how big it gets..there is more upstream,as evidenced by people swimming before Cutbait..when it was cranking there were some creeky lines with 6'-8' waterfalls on the Alabama side....the area around those factories has a sort of hipster Lodo does the South vibe,really cool urban boating set up...


----------



## Dayvancowboy (Apr 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhkJT78RCuc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncvsoedla8o


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

As mentioned in one of my previous replies, I'm not trying to insult the participants in the videos but to critique the practices incident so that we can learn from them.

I think this is a good one. There's a lot more but I'll start. After fliping, this guy has a hold of the raft but lets go. Don't let go of the raft, in fact get up on it if at all possible.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

sorry, did something wrong

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXdWNQy5MD0


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Soup76 said:


> This one is a collection of carnage from last year. I found while watching others that were posted. Some these folks flip on almost anything.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onhFft3qMk8


Those Appalachian guides are spoiled with warm water and flip on purpose any chance they get.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I think another good point in the video ob1 posted is priorities, don't worry about the random other gear, recover your boat so that you can rescue swimmers, get the random other crap later.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_vUzAgkxqI


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

*Holy Crap!*

I don't know how I missed this one and it might be old news to everyone else. I've seen videos like this with lots of Aire boats, but this is the first such extreme rafting video I've seen with lots of Sotars and it's good to see. There is a flip or two but there's some serious pucker factor throughout. enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwaJmtdHmtg#t=374.05059


----------

